# took in friends rats last night. Possible pregnancy?



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just wondering what the possibility of pregnancy is in the female rat. She lived with a cage full of males for 2 weeks. She had little food and yet her stomach is large. She is a PEW and no ideas as to who the father would he as she was in a cage with five adult males. 
Possibility of pregnancy pretty high wouldn't you think? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

mistymornings18 said:


> Just wondering what the possibility of pregnancy is in the female rat. She lived with a cage full of males for 2 weeks. She had little food and yet her stomach is large. She is a PEW and no ideas as to who the father would he as she was in a cage with five adult males.
> Possibility of pregnancy pretty high wouldn't you think?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes,
The possibility is very high. 

Hopefully, she's old enough and won't have any problems if she does turn out to be pregnant.  

Give her extra protein and her own cage.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

She is healthy. She was used as a feeder breeder and actually the mother of half the babies I attempted to hand raise a few months back and had posted here about them. She had had several litters before this one we're giving her extra protein along with the rest due to the extended amount of time they had little if any food. They are also being watched for any URI issues. There were eight adults 14 five week old babies and a litter of pinkies all in a 20 gal aquarium. The mother to the pinkies ended up eating her litter of babies because I guess she was so hungry. Very sad situation.
don't judge my friend to harshly please. It was a domestic abuse situation and she had to get out fast. The ex didn't bother to care for the rats. As soon as she was able she went back and we got the rats out. I took ten of them and another friend took the rest. 
The momma to be is a pew named sugar. Then there is another female who ate her litter. She doesn't have a name but is a variegated Berkshire with a head spot. Then an adult Irish male and an adult Siamese male. Then the little ones. Two bareback hooded a hooded two pews and a capped with a head spot. Babies are all sugars precious litter and are around six to seven weeks old. All males. We're in the process of lining up new homes for them all except sugar the Irish male and the capped baby who are staying here. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

Poor little loves. hope they do better now and find good homes.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

View attachment 41586

View attachment 41594

View attachment 41602

View attachment 41610



She would be less the two weeks two weeks at most if she bred the day she was out with the males. Her last litter are only about 2 months and the previous litter before that are 4 months 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Put not out


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

What an unfortunately situation.  I'm glad your friend has gotten out of it and that you were able to save most of the ratties. Good luck! I know you'll have your hands full.


----------

